# Rear Differential Issue



## DDM (Jul 29, 2007)

I seem to be having a problem with the rear in my 95 F-250 4WD PSD, Auto pickup. It has the dana rear in it.up until last nite every once and a while i would hear a metallic cling every now and then.Last nite 
i put it in park slowly let off the brake to take the slack out of the transfer case.It came to a stop then before i could engage the emergency 
brake the truck rolled forward 1/2 a wheel with a clink,clink,clink.
We were at the lake for the weekend so i came back got another truck and trailer and brought it home.I was afraid I might destroy something by driving it.
Got it home put it on stands put the tranny in neutral when i turned either side tire the opposite and the drive shaft turned as normal.
Put it in park and the left side would still turn either way with a click click click. After a couple of rounds it would lock in.
The right side locked right up.
Anyone have any idea what I'm up against?


----------



## Peacock (Jul 29, 2007)

Sounds like the diff itself is coming apart. 

I don't ever remember seeing a Dana in a F*rd of that vintage. Always had the 10.25 F*rd in them.


----------



## RDT (Jul 29, 2007)

Does your diff have a locker in it. Might be going bad.


----------



## DDM (Jul 29, 2007)

Both the front and rear differential's are DANA in this one.I believe it's a 4:10 Ratio.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 29, 2007)

Never saw a dana in the rear of that vintage ford either. Should be a dana 44 in the front if a light duty (IFS) and a 55 if it is a HD 3/4 ton. Rear looks like a dana but is a ford corporate axle......


Of coarse someone could have swapped it. Check the posi/locker setup if it has one. If it is open, sounds like the r/p need some attention


----------



## DDM (Jul 29, 2007)

Your correct its a sterling 10.25. Cover and axles have been removed.
Theres no debri in the oil Ring and pinion gears look good.Pinion bearing doesnt have any play in it.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 29, 2007)

DDM said:


> Your correct its a sterling 10.25. Cover and axles have been removed.
> Theres no debri in the oil Ring and pinion gears look good.Pinion bearing doesnt have any play in it.



I assume it's a limited slip?

Is the wave spring broken? How do the spider gears look?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 29, 2007)

'95 should be a 10.5" corporate as the others said. Unless someone swapped them out, as others said.
Sounds like a locker problem, only way to know anything is to pull off the back cover and see whats going on. You have messed with enough mechanical stuff not be scared of this, at least to look. 
If it's a locker problem you can buy parts and rebuild it easily. Just know which shims go on which side when you pull out the pumkin, if you have to.
I don't think it's an issue with the ring and pinion, they usually get very noisy when they get that loose.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 29, 2007)

Peacock said:


> I assume it's a limited slip?
> 
> Is the wave spring broken? How do the spider gears look?



Not on a 3/4 ton, it's going to be a full locker.

Lok for where the spider gears would go, should be two steel plates with a half hole in each, and a pin in the middle, right? Does the pin fit tight of is it loose?


----------



## DDM (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll pull the carrier tomorrow nite.It does have a locker.I think i can probably manage to remove disassemble and replace.Didn't have any problem rebuilding the transfer case.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 29, 2007)

DDM said:


> I'll pull the carrier tomorrow nite.It does have a locker.I think i can probably manage to remove disassemble and replace.Didn't have any problem rebuilding the transfer case.



It's not rocket science, until you tear into the gears and have to set them up. Even then it's not, but close.


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 30, 2007)

It's not rocket science but it can be a detailed pain the butt to set up a differential.If the pinion bearing moves because of a screwed up crush sleeve the danged things gets clunky.

I have a Lincoln mk 7 that nearly drove me nuts until I got half-fast correct.It still isn't as good as it should be but that's just another one of my 10,000 unfinished projects.My one and only saving grace is the fact I have a drive on auto hoist for such projects.


----------



## DDM (Jul 30, 2007)

All back together and up and going again.Had a broken spring that put outward pressure inside the locker.Now i need to find a emergency brake cable for it.


----------

